# hey krogers why put it on sale if you aint gonna have it?



## dazelr (May 6, 2010)

dont bother going to krogers for their .99 per pound briskets cause they aint got none. i had to get a rain check which changed the limit to 1 instead of 2. the original add had a limit 2. one more reason to keep giving HEB my business.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I got burned yesterday too, looks like ribs for dinner!!!


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

I got one yesterday.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dont cry fella's they were probably just out. HEB sucks!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Their hoping that you pick up some Porterhouses at full price when you see they are out of brisket


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Happens to me every time I go to HEB (so I don't go anymore). Never seem to have their specials unless they hide them behind the counter and make you ask for them. Then they have cut the limit to one on more than one occasion. Get a raincheck and they don't seem to get them in before it expires.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Went back they are still out, beers cheap tho


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

HEB steaks on sale are usually cut thin enough to see thru. I asked one of the guys at the meat counter if he would cut me some 1 1/2" thick and he told me he could not do it... said they cut everything up in the morning. Why even have a meat counter if you can't get meat custom cut???


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> HEB steaks on sale are usually cut thin enough to see thru. I asked one of the guys at the meat counter if he would cut me some 1 1/2" thick and he told me he could not do it... said they cut everything up in the morning. Why even have a meat counter if you can't get meat custom cut???


I asked mine if she had any briskets she said "yes" I asked where, her reply was "Were out of briskets sir":biggrin:


----------



## ccfishin (Apr 25, 2005)

Had the same experience. I knew there was a reason I don't ever go into Kroger. Good thing I loaded up when HEB had them on sale.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I get HEB steaks alot, before we butchered the steer. They do have thin steaks, but if you look they also have thick cut steaks too on sale. And if they do not have one thick enough I always get them to cut them for me. I have never had a problem getting them to custom cut them when on sale. Sorry for your problem.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Kroger sucks but it is our closest so if we need a few things we go there. My kroger had a bunch of briskets yesterday (W. Little York/Fry) so I got a small one.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I think we ended up with four from Kroger on two separate trips. Got some long nights ahead of me. Going to have to find some more wood too.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Y'all didn't miss much. Bottom of the barrel quality briskets. They make good chopped beef sandwiches though.


----------



## dazelr (May 6, 2010)

*found the .99 briskets*

called texas city kroger and they said they had the briskets, but also brought the limit down to 1. dickinson kroger was the one that was out.


----------



## BANGaRANG (Aug 23, 2009)

I took the add to Wal Mart and got it price matched.

I think it tasted better at .99c / pound!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

*you were late...*



dazelr said:


> dont bother going to krogers for their .99 per pound briskets cause they aint got none. i had to get a rain check which changed the limit to 1 instead of 2. the original add had a limit 2. one more reason to keep giving HEB my business.


if you went at 10 am sunday to cook one on the 4th, you were running late. mine had been rubbed and in the fridge since the morning b4 and on the smoker since 7:30 am on the 4th. my store had about 15 untrimmed out and more in the back on the 3rd.

sunday - sliced brisket, salad and velveeta shells and cheese.
monday - chopped sandwiches w/ fries.
tuesday - brisket nachos and tacos.

yummmmmm - smoked brisket.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

dazelr said:


> dont bother going to krogers for their .99 per pound briskets cause they aint got none. i had to get a rain check which changed the limit to 1 instead of 2. the original add had a limit 2. one more reason to keep giving HEB my business.


Exact same thing happened too me, I got pizzed with the lady at the courtesy booth so she gave me 2 rain checks and I only bought the cheap beer. Kroger is krap!!! My local HEB rocks, they had the spare ribs and the baby backs on sale.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

For those of you getting burned on the limit one, hit the self checkout. I know some of the smaller or older stores dont have them, but if you find one that does it works out pretty good. A month or so ago H-E-B put them on sale, the local store didn't have any so we ran to pearland. They had plenty, so I loaded the cart up with 8 for a party we were having and hit the self checkout. Ran all the bar codes as fast as I could, slid my card and rolled out under the radar. So next time you are in a bind for more than one of somthing on sale try the self check and see how it works out.

Eric


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I like the meat market at Kroger. They usually have really decent steaks and fair prices. I generally don't buy steaks from HEB, but admittedly do most of my other shopping there.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah, I looked at the Kroger briskets and they sucked. The flats were about 1/2 inch thick and the points looked like a big chunk of fat. The trick is to get in their in the early morning before they are picked through and you have a better chance of getting something decent. Lately, I have been hitting Sam's for briskets. I can always find a decent looking brisket with a nice flat and it is choice grade meat. They run around $1.68 a pound, which isn't bad considering it isn't select grade.

And I don't know if it is just me or not, but it seems like the steaks at HEB have better flavor than steaks at Kroger's for some reason. It didn't use to be that way, I always bought Kroger meat. Now, I buy 99% of my meat at HEB and my dad (may he rest in peace was a meat cutter at Kroger's) so I should be biased towards Kroger's. 

Tate


----------



## dazelr (May 6, 2010)

*gotta love self checkouts*



Haute Pursuit said:


> HEB steaks on sale are usually cut thin enough to see thru. I asked one of the guys at the meat counter if he would cut me some 1 1/2" thick and he told me he could not do it... said they cut everything up in the morning. Why even have a meat counter if you can't get meat custom cut???





HOO'S NEXT said:


> For those of you getting burned on the limit one, hit the self checkout. I know some of the smaller or older stores dont have them, but if you find one that does it works out pretty good. A month or so ago H-E-B put them on sale, the local store didn't have any so we ran to pearland. They had plenty, so I loaded the cart up with 8 for a party we were having and hit the self checkout. Ran all the bar codes as fast as I could, slid my card and rolled out under the radar. So next time you are in a bind for more than one of somthing on sale try the self check and see how it works out.
> 
> Eric


classic!!! i dont believe in self checkouts myself, and seeing how krogers only wants to keep a few registers open on sat. morning im forced to use them. i jack them for produce everytime i have to check myself out. another reason i dont frequent that place!! good idea on the limit scam might use that one.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Randall's is the place to buy briskets and steaks, they will cut them however you want them, I like the Randall's in Galveston--they always help me out. rs


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

dont go to HEB they have those dedicated parking spots...........................


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

bayou vista said:


> dont go to HEB they have those dedicated parking spots...........................


Yeah, and pretty soon the signs will be in Spanish, thank God I'm Mexican.:biggrin: rs


----------

